# Can I move a nest?



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

One of the pairs of pigeons has annoyingly laid an egg right next to me on the bed, and is now sitting it and I assume will soon lay a second. Although I do not mind the nest being there, other pigeon that like to come over to my bed because one of the males is bullying them or just for some comforting, cannot because the female is chasing them off. Can I perhaps move the nest? Has anyone moved a nest before without the eggs being abandoned. It seems unfair to me that Blondie has monopolised my company by putting her nest where it is. Any helpful hints welcome!


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

If the egg hasn't been sat on, just throw it out and destroy the nest. If they have been sat on for a couple days, you can still throw them out but I feel guilty doing it.

The cooing is annoying you? 
I'd love to have some squabs by my window, you could handle them and make a few pets  and just throw the nest out next egg round.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Move the egg to the pair's nestbox. Lock them up there. If first egg is laid today then most likely second will be laid on day after tomrw. Then hen has to lay there where she's locked up with first egg and her mate. 

Sometimes my hens lay somewhere in the loft then I put the egg in their pen and they always take it when second one is laid. This always worked with me


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi Brian,
Please do not throw the egg away, but change it to a fake one. She has painstakingly laid the egg... and if you dispose of it immediately, it will make her lay another one, depleting her calcium reserves even more. 

From my experience, when I move my pigeon's eggs, she doesnt mind. She just goes to where the eggs are newly placed - be it in the carrier bag or somewhere else. She just goes straight and sits on them. No fuss.

I think Brocky has given a good suggestion. Lock them up with the egg and the new nest. She will accept her new nest and happily sit on them when her second one has been laid. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

RockPigeon<3er said:


> If the egg hasn't been sat on, just throw it out and destroy the nest. If they have been sat on for a couple days, you can still throw them out but I feel guilty doing it.
> 
> *The cooing is annoying you?
> I'd love to have some squabs by my window, you could handle them and make a few pets  and just throw the nest out next egg round.*





He said the nest was on his bed, not his window.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do they have a nest box or something similar where they usually nest, where you can put the egg, then lock her in with it? If not, then by moving it, she may abandon it, or she may not. Is that the bed you sleep on? If so, then I don't see how you can possibly leave it there.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Its a big double bed and I do not move much in my sleep, I have got used to being careful of the birds in my sleep over the years and I am always aware of them even when I move during the night. I have tried to move the nest and put her on top of it, but she just flew back to the bed and looked lost, which made me feel guilty so she has her nest back again. She had a nest in a box but they decided to move, they tend to move after each sitting of a set of eggs. I could try putting her in the big cage with the egg in a bowl(as the nest is not very well made and is likely to fall apart) but I will not try it today as I have already confused her once. Its very nice that they feel secure enough to lay an egg next to me, but I have other birds that are not well and are sometimes in need of some company, so I feel for the sake of the others I will have to move it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you can move it and confine her where you move it for a couple of days till she lays the second one, it may work.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I have put the egg in a bowl with a towel in it for comfort, she has spent some time sitting on it but I will have to see what happens when she lays the second egg. I hope she will take to the bowl and I can then move the bowl with more chance that she will sit on it wherever it is.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have moved a nest bowl from a cage to a nest box with the male sitting on the eggs, and he never moved. But then, this male had waited for three years to start a family with this particular hen. And he wasn't going to give up on these eggs so easily. But it worked.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Moving it now is the solution. Later...IDK,some pairs are stubborn.

Oh if u don't move it,accidents can happen in future. Better if u move and give them safe,secure nest box which they already have.

U not moving the eggs, pigeon family around u. What're you a bird man! LL
Sorry,can't let this one slide...   

This gonna be awesome


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Lol I do agree I cannot have a pigeon family being raised on the bed with me. The problem is I have some birds that stay with me permanently and have some that are sick and as soon as they are better I slow release them. The pair onmy bed at the moment is one of my long term pigeons, and Tike, the disabled pigeon that I take for walks and sleeps next to me on the bed in her own box, does not like it. I think she may be jealous, she is still badly affected by the PMV she had as a fledgling and I do not think she is going to recover enough to have a squabs of her own. Its a bit like rubbing it in her face that these two are sitting eggs right next to her on the bed. I am trying to move her to the bowl and I will then move the bowl into the cage or the box where two youngsters they are raising are getting ready to leave. They don't seem to like to use the same nesting space twice do they. Hopefully I will be able to get her to move to the bowl. One thing about Tike is she can really fight, and she takes these two on at the same time if I do not control things. I don't want this going on all the time.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

There is no other choice but to move it if you let her sit and incubate them to hatching,Or leave it and use fake eggs. If you are taking in sick pigeons, I see no reason to be breeding them in your small space, more pigeons sounds like something you really don't need if you are open for taking rescues., there is not a shortage of pigeons in the world that is for sure!


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes I agree there is no need for them to have further babies, the only reason they are raising any is that a set slipped by when I was busy preparing the flat for yet another inspection by the council. I had not kept track of who was sitting on false eggs and who had real ones, and I obviously made a mistake somwhere. Fortunately because they are a pure white pair, the youngsters have homes to go to with others who have a single white pigeon, but indeed I do not want them to have further babies as room is at a premium. On the bright side the charity I work for is soon to be opening the aviary they have been building, and I hope some of the pressure on me will be relieved then.


----------

